
CERN opts for open-source software in light of Microsoft price hikes - OJFord
https://eandt.theiet.org/content/articles/2019/06/cern-opts-for-open-source-software-in-light-of-microsoft-price-hikes
======
votepaunchy
Additional discussion of the project announcement with 73 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166070)

------
Mountain_Skies
Is there an open source version of Comic Sans?

~~~
robmiller
I do love that my kids' birth certificates from King County (which Redmond is
within) is printed in a Comic Sans variant. Reap what you sow.

------
xvilka
Do they have a complete list of alternatives required? Because official MALT
link requires authentication.

~~~
sllabres
a link from the other thread (20166070) to reddit links to this image:
[https://i.imgur.com/ey47BlL.png](https://i.imgur.com/ey47BlL.png)

------
notimetorelax
I wonder who at Microsoft handled this relationship and what pressure are they
under now.

